# Scallop roes



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

I heard you can oven dry scallop roes until they are hard and brittle, you then grind them to a powder which can be used to impart flavour and colour to sauces and risottos etc. Has anyone any advice on how to store this and how long it will keep?


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

I prefer lobster coral......its going to be a dark green color.....when
splitting fresh maine lobster, just remove it......then mix with about
10 parts butter, 1 part coral.....freezes well.....when you are finishing 
risotto, sauce, or bisque you can stir or blend it in and it will give you a
bright orange color. Adds a nice rich flavor and the color really is amazing.
Good luck!


----------



## cookitup (Sep 12, 2007)

Lobster roe butter is so versatile! To dry the scallop roe I puree it in a robot coupe pass through chinois and spread it fairly thin on a silicon mat and leave it under lights at the pass, you could try sticking it in a hot box at 90 deg celsius. Once it gets really dry blend it in a coffee grinder, a little bit of salt helps to get it nice and fine. Not advisable to use the coffee grinder for your morning brew after this one though!


----------

